# Help for Google searchers



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Help for Google searchers 
www.google.com/help/cheatsheet.html 
A googol is the math term for a 1 followed by 100 zeros. Google--spelled
with an "le"--is a company that wants to amass the biggest pile of info on
the Web. By most accounts, Google has succeeded; it claims to have 880
million images searched by over 81 million folks monthly. Yikes!

To swim in such a deep pool, you'll need help, so here's a life preserver!

The Google Help Cheat Sheet helps you to define your searches. By typing
specific commands with the word that you're searching, you'll get closer
matches. For example, use safesearch: to avoid adult sites when searching
"party," or "virus -health" to search for computer virus, but not health
virus.


----------



## the_last_rit (Sep 17, 2004)

like every googler doesnt know bout that


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

There are always people who are new to the Net. And no everybody knows it. Just because you and some people who are quite good at computers/internet knows it doesn't mean everybody else knows. Something to think about in the future, laddie.


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks Franca :up: 

The Last Rit. Alas not everyone is capable of achieving your superior knowledge regarding Googling  

Jaim. Well said :up: 

Ciao ciao - Oldie


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks.......Jaim


And your welcome ........oldie

cu Frank.


----------



## the_last_rit (Sep 17, 2004)

i was jus kidding there guys relax


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

No problem, fellas.

And, replying negatively on someone's tips to help someone isn't really always appreciated.


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

franca said:


> Help for Google searchers
> www.google.com/help/cheatsheet.html
> A googol is the math term for a 1 followed by 100 zeros. Google--spelled
> with an "le"--is a company that wants to amass the biggest pile of info on
> ...


 wicked!


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool! :up: Thanks a thousand Googles!


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is another helpful website loaded with google cheats http://www.googleguide.com.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Great stuff  Thanks franca and tj


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

Your welcome!


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

tj416 said:


> Here is another helpful website loaded with google cheats http://www.googleguide.com.


 Interesting, thanks


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

You're Welcome!!


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

the_last_rit said:


> like every googler doesnt know bout that


I use Google and I did not know that! 

Jillian


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

yeh same here thanks


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your very welcome........... '' MERRY CHRISTMAS ''

cu Frank.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the info franca....


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Ro****h said:


> thanks for the info franca....


  :up: '' Merry Christmas ''......


----------



## fd10801 (Feb 10, 2004)

You think you're so smart?

How many of you have heard of http://www.soople.com/?

Now, that's a cool site.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

fd10801 said:


> You think you're so smart?
> 
> How many of you have heard of http://www.soople.com/?
> 
> Now, that's a cool site.


 NO...... Just passing on useful info just like you...... :up:


----------



## Mr_IP_Freely (Nov 25, 2004)

Simply type the Bar Code/UPC number (12 digits) into google and it will return the product info. For example, "7 10425 27410 7" gives you "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - 1 DISC - PLAYSTATION 2 - GAME - DVD"

Have not actually found a use for this yet


----------



## Dexter_Spike (Mar 7, 2003)

WOW!!

Impressive!!

Thanks for the great tips!!

Along the same line as the last posted tip, 

Simply type in your postal code and see what happens!

It's amazing that one can get such precise info!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Frank,

Just come across this. Thanks very much for the information.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

More Google search tips

Google Help - Refine search
Google Help - Cheatsheet
Google Help - Operators
Google Guide - Advanced Operators
Google Blogoscope - Search Tips 2005
Vitual Chase - Tips for Google searches
Fagan Finder - Advanced searches
Internet Archive, including "The Wayback Machine"
Smeal - Academic Business Searches

Miscellaneous tips:

Break your searches down to basic parts and use quotation marks for the core terms with appropriate usage of exclusion and inclusion operators. "The Prince" author:machiavelli will yield more relevent results than The Prince Machiavelli (note the order of results and the exclusion of most commentary on the book with the first search)
Cross reference the results to weed out useless or erroneous hits, this will verify accurate sources easier.
Click on the "cached results" link instead of the main link, this will highlight the search terms on the page in question making it easier to verify results.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks MNG :up:


----------

